# HIC's Mixes DIY Nonna's Cake



## NewOobY (31/3/16)

Hey Fellow DIY'ers,

Not sure if you guys subscribe to Head In Clouds DIY'er - in my opinion his flavor notes etc is very interesting and insightful. He also has some very nice free recipes, which he bases mainly on real food recipes so they are pretty good in general. 

I received the below in an email, and not entirely sure if the links etc will work. But hey it is here, and if any of this is helpful to you - you can pm me and I will send you the links - if they don't work of course. 

Anyways it is a good read, and I so badly want to get FA: Nonna's Cake now . 

*Hello FlavourArt DIYers!*
Have you tried FA's new Nonna's Cake flavoring? It's _finally_ in stock at most of our favorite vendors.

Nonna's Cake is an Italian dessert ("Torte della Nonna"), a rich vanilla custard pie. I described it in more detail in this post at Vapingunderground. It's one of FA's tastiest standalone flavors, and it's very versatile for mixing!

Try Nonna's Cake standalone (about 3%), both freshly-mixed and steeped. Many of us have paused to enjoy that for several days before mixing with it. When you're ready, here are some recipes I've been enjoying:



_*freebie*_ HIC's Pineapple Whippy - inspired by an ice-creamy treat from America's favorite theme park

_*freebie*_ HIC's Tiramisu with Nonna - if you like sweet mocha desserts, try this easy recipe


_*recipes with Nonna's Cake at HIC's Mixes:*_

Frosted Vanilla Cupcake - fluffy vanilla cake with vanilla buttercream

Orange-Cardamom Bundt - Scandinavian flavors in a rich cake vape

Strawberry Crown Cake - Strawberry jam, sponge cake, and pudding-based buttercream (aka Frankfurter Kranz, in Germany)

Greek Melopita - Creamy, sweet, smooth honey-vanilla vape


_*and one without Nonna's Cake*_: 

Pomegranate Turkish Delight - fruity gel candies (you might know these Turkish candies as lokum)


_Happy mixing, everyone!_ --hic

Reactions: Like 3


----------

